# Importing PDF into Finale ?



## bcarwell (Feb 17, 2016)

I've read that you can import pdf files created by Finale into Finale if they are changed to TIFF files, but it seemed sketchy.

And I've also read of a utility from a company in France that takes pdfs and makes them importable into Finale (maybe as MusicXML ?) But its $200.

So has there been any improved technique for importing Finale's PDFs back into Finale ?

I have Finale 2012.

Bo


----------



## Kittifer (Sep 17, 2018)

Musitek (publishers of SmartScore) offer their PRO version at half price. They also offer a PDF-to-XML desktop utility for $99. They all run on Mac or Windows.



bcarwell said:


> I've read that you can import pdf files created by Finale into Finale if they are changed to TIFF files, but it seemed sketchy.
> 
> And I've also read of a utility from a company in France that takes pdfs and makes them importable into Finale (maybe as MusicXML ?) But its $200.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninth Lion (Sep 18, 2018)

This feature was originally going to be included in version 25 of Finale at no additional cost. Later on it was cut due to backlash from a particular composer on social media. Their concern was that it would make it easier for IP theft and copyright violation to take place. Kind of a paranoid knee-jerk reaction if you ask me.


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 24, 2018)

I bought Finale based on this promise since I wanted PDF import for transposition. I'm done with them.


----------



## Rob (Sep 24, 2018)

Kittifer said:


> Musitek (publishers of SmartScore) offer their PRO version at half price. They also offer a PDF-to-XML desktop utility for $99. They all run on Mac or Windows.


anyone tried this? How reliable are the imports?


----------



## DrPete (Oct 9, 2018)

Rob said:


> anyone tried this? How reliable are the imports?


I've been working with Smart Score Pro X2 for about 6 months. It's super powerful, but has a clunky interface and definitely has its own learning curve. When you run into problems, you can call up customer support and they'll help you through whatever issues you're having. 
It's not as smooth as you'd hope for, but it can save you lots of time.


----------

